

What if Guido was hit by a bus? (thread dated '94) - mcxx
http://www.python.org/search/hypermail/python-1994q2/1040.html

======
davidw
"What if Guido _were_ hit by a bus." Pedantry aside, I think the question of
scripting language leadership is interesting. Tcl has survived Ousterhout's
stepping aside, but I think it's arguable that it failed to thrive for a while
afterwards, although it's impossible to know how things might have gone had he
stayed. I think some projects _are_ better off with a benevolent dictator type
figure; others (most of the Apache projects, for instance), don't really have
that type of person.

------
mdasen
Python has a large community and the culture of that community has a lot of
cohesion around the Python philosophy. DHH once commented (in the Snakes and
Rubies event with Adrian of the Django bunch -
<http://www.djangoproject.com/snakesandrubies/> Q&A part) that it's in the
early days that culture/style/direction needs to be defined. After a while,
the people who are a part of the project are those that like that style.

There's lots of people in the Python community today and they're in it not to
redefine Python, but because they like what Python is. Sure, there will always
be differences of opinion, but overall the people involved with Python are
because they like it and want to see it thrive.

------
biohacker42
What if all technologies were continuously replaced by newer technologies, and
we all had to continuously learn just to stay current?

------
diN0bot
discusion is about if guido died, or how to make python less risky to business
managers: * create a (permissive?) standard? always out of date, slow, not
slow * create organization that provides support

------
glymor
What if someone posted something from 1994 and didn't say so in the title?

~~~
mcxx
Whoops, sorry, my bad. Honestly, I didn't notice it was from 1994. Updated.

~~~
glymor
Yeah, I got all the way to this point before I thought to check out the date:

 _"Python is not so large that it cannot be handled in house ... if it does
get this large it is no longer an extension language. ... it's small"_

As long as you know it's from 94 it's actually quite interesting.

